
Render Hell 1.0 - mmastrac
http://simonschreibt.de/gat/renderhell/ 
======
sbierwagen
None of the videos work, and most of the images are broken.

Both of those things are kinda important in an article about _graphics
programming_

~~~
Gracana
The source webm and mp4 files are all returning with status 403. I sent an
email to the author to let him know about the problem.

~~~
mmastrac
Odd. They were working for me right up to when I posted this.

~~~
sp332
And the robots.txt blocks everything, so the Internet Archive refuses to
archive it.

    
    
      User-agent: *
      Disallow: /

~~~
anon4
That's the weirdest thing I've seen. I can understand it if you're sharing
private things, but why would you do that with your public website?

